# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 18.01 Released - 21 May 2018

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool*   Update # 35  What is New ?  Xiaomi  
Added Following Xiaomi devices by Model List with the Following Support Remove MI Account [EDL Mode]
Read Pattern Lock [EDL Mode]  * Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.*
Reset FRP [EDL Mode]
Reset FRP [fastboot Mode]
Remove MI Account [fastboot Mode]
Format [Sideload Mode]*  *Xiaomi Mi 3**Xiaomi Mi 3W**Xiaomi Mi 4**Xiaomi Mi 4C**Xiaomi Mi 4i**Xiaomi Mi 4S**Xiaomi Mi 5**Xiaomi Mi 5 Pro**Xiaomi Mi 5x**Xiaomi Mi 6**Xiaomi Mi A1**Xiaomi Mi Max (Hydrogen)**Xiaomi Mi Max 2**Xiaomi Mi MIX**Xiaomi Mi Note**Xiaomi Mi Note 3**Xiaomi Mi Note Pro**Xiaomi Mi PAD**Xiaomi Redmi 1s**Xiaomi Redmi 2**Xiaomi Redmi 3 Prime (Ido)**Xiaomi Redmi 3s**Xiaomi Redmi 3s Prime (Land)**Xiaomi Redmi 3x Prime (Land)**Xiaomi Redmi 4 *******Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime (Markw)**Xiaomi Redmi 4A**Xiaomi Redmi 4X**Xiaomi Redmi Note 3**Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X**Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A Prime**Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime**Xiaomi Redmi Y1**Xiaomi Redmi Y1 lite* *Lenovo  Added Read Pattern Lock [EDL Mode] Support for the Following Models* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.**  *Lenovo A6010**Lenovo A6010 Plus**Lenovo K6 K53B36**Lenovo K6 K53B37**Lenovo K6 Note K53A48**Lenovo K10**Lenovo K10e70**Lenovo Kraft A6000**Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36**Lenovo Phab PB1-750M**Lenovo Phab PB1-770**Lenovo S580**Lenovo S90-A**Lenovo S90-E**Lenovo S90-T**Lenovo S90-U**Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F**Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N**Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X**Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304F**Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304L**Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304X**Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704L**Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704V* *Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704F**Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704F**Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704X**Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36**Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L36**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L37**Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46**Lenovo Vibe K5 Grafite A6020I36**Lenovo Vibe K6 K33A48**Lenovo Vibe K6 K33B36**Lenovo Vibe K6 Plus K53B36**Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C72**Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40**Lenovo Vibe X3**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X**Lenovo Z2**Lenovo Z2T**Lenovo Z2 Pro**Lenovo ZUK Z1**Lenovo ZUK Z2**Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132* *Added New Lenovo Models with Following Support Reset FRP
Read Pattern Lock* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.*
Repair IMEI
Format FS
Wipe/Backup/Restore Security*  *Lenovo Phab 2 Pro PB2-690M**Lenovo S60-A**Lenovo S60-T**Lenovo S60-W**Lenovo K3 Lemon K31-T3**Lenovo K3 Lemon K30-W**Lenovo K3 Lemon K30-TM**Lenovo K3 Lemon K30-T**Lenovo K3 Lemon K30-E**Lenovo S856**Lenovo Tab2 A10-30 TB2-X30L**Lenovo Vibe K5 K32c30**Lenovo Vibe P2 P2c72**Lenovo Vibe P2 P2a42**Lenovo Vibe Z K910SS**Lenovo Vibe Z K910L**Lenovo Vibe Z K910E**Lenovo Yoga Tab 10 B8080-F**Lenovo Yoga Tab 10 B8080-H**Lenovo Yoga Tab 10 B8080-HW* Vivo*
Added Following Support for Following Vivo Models Read Pattern Lock* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.*
Format FS*  *Vivo V1**Vivo V1 Max**Vivo V3 Max**Vivo V7**Vivo V7 Plus (PD1708F)**Vivo V9 (PD1730F)**Vivo V9 Youth (PD1730BF)**Vivo X5**Vivo X5 Max**Vivo X5 Max+**Vivo X5 Pro**Vivo X5Max Platinum Edition**Vivo X6S Plus (PD1515BA)**Vivo X7**Vivo X9s**Vivo X9s Plus**Vivo X20**Vivo X20 Plus**Vivo X20 Plus UD**Vivo X21**Vivo Xplay5**Vivo Xplay5 Elite**Vivo Xplay6**Vivo Y27**Vivo Y55s**Vivo Y65**Vivo Y71* *Added New Vivo Models with Following Support Reset FRP
Read Pattern Lock* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.*
Format FS
Reset Screen Locks* Encrypted Userdata Not Supported**  *Vivo X5 Max L**Vivo X5 Max S**Vivo X6A**Vivo X7 Plus**Vivo Xplay 3S**Vivo Xshot**Vivo Y13L**Vivo Y23L**Vivo Y28L**Vivo Y18L**Vivo Y25**Vivo Y31L**Vivo Y35A**Vivo Y51**Vivo Y51L**Vivo Y37L* *ZTE 
Added Following Support for the Following ZTE Models List Partitions
Wipe Any Selected Partitions
Read Pattern Lock* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.**  *ZTE A0620**ZTE A1P**ZTE A880**ZTE Avea Intouch 4**ZTE Avid PLUS Z828**ZTE Avid Trio Z833**ZTE Axon**ZTE Axon A1**ZTE Axon A1R**ZTE Axon M Z999**ZTE Axon Max C2016**ZTE Axon mini B2016**ZTE Axon 7**ZTE Axon 7 A2017U**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE Axon 7 Mini**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G**ZTE Axon 7S A2018**ZTE Axon 8 A2018**ZTE Axon Elite A1**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015**ZTE Axon Pro A1P**ZTE Blade A0622**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A320**ZTE Blade A460**ZTE Blade A462**ZTE Blade A470**ZTE Blade A506**ZTE Blade A512**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE BLADE A6**ZTE BLADE A6 Lite**ZTE Blade A6 Premium**ZTE Blade A711**ZTE Blade D T610**ZTE Blade Force N9517**ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade S6**ZTE Blade S6 Plus**ZTE Blade S7 T920**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade V5 V9180**ZTE Blade V770**ZTE Blade V8**ZTE Blade V8 Mini**ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE Blade V8Q V0840**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Blade X MAX Z983**ZTE Blade X Z93**ZTE BLADE X9**ZTE Blade Z10**ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982**ZTE ConeXis X1**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Fanfare 3 Z852**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X2 Z850* *ZTE Grand X3 Z959**ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X4 Z956**ZTE Imperial Max Z963U**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Libero 2 602ZT**ZTE Trek 2 K88**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE Max N9521**ZTE Max XL N9560**ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J**ZTE Nubia Z11 NX531J**ZTE Orange Dive 71**ZTE Overture 2 Z813**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Primetime K92**ZTE Prestige N9132**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Sonata 3 Z832**ZTE Speed N9130**ZTE Tempo N9131**ZTE Tempo Go  N9137**ZTE Tempo X N9137**ZTE Turkcell T40**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE V5S N918St**ZTE Warp N9518**ZTE Warp 7  N9519F**ZTE ZFive2 Z836BL**ZTE ZFive2 Z836F**ZTE ZFive2 Z837VL**ZTE Zax PRO Z981**ZTE ZMax  Z970**ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A* *ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L**ZTE Zmax 2 Z958**ZTE Zpad K90u**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 513**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600**Vodafone Smart ultra 6**Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N**Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710* *Added New ZTE Models with Following Support* * Reset FRP [EDL Mode]
Reset FRP [FTM Mode]
Read Pattern Lock* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.*
Format FS
Reset Screen Locks* Encrypted Userdata Not Supported*
Wipe/Backup/Restore Security
Backup / Flash Firmware
List Partitions
Wipe Any Selected Partations.*  *ZTE Nubia My Prague NX513J**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX510J**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX518J**ZTE Nubia Z9 Mini NX511J**ZTE Nubia Z9 NX508J**ZTE Nubia Z11 Mini NX529J**ZTE V5 Pro N9339Sc**ZTE V5 Pro N9339St* *Qualcomm 
Added Read Pattern Support for the Following MSM ID's* Encrypted Userdata and Android Version Higher Than 5 Not Supported.**  *MSM 8610**MSM 8909**MSM 8916**MSM 8917**MSM 8920**MSM 8926**MSM 8929**MSM 8936**MSM 8937**MSM 8940**MSM 8952**MSM 8953**MSM 8974**MSM 8976**MSM 8992**MSM 8994* *
Support Area have been fixed
Multiple Tool ids issue on Some user's PC have been fixed*   *WARNING : IMEI          Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is   Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone   Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by          using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_YU5010A Read Pattern Lock Done in EDL Mode  _

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*حبيبي ياريس متابعه ممتازه
+++++++++++++*

----------

